# hoggie's daughter here



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been given this homework and I've searched all over the net but I can't figure it out.:stars: I was wondering if you could help? The question is; What makes the patterns on the beaches? As I say, I've been searching for ages and I've got swimming tomorrow.:kung:

TIA


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

She isn't cheating on this one - swimming teacher asked them on the beach last week to find out what causes the lumpy patterns on the sand. She has hunted and hunted both online and in books here at home, and I have hunted and hunted after she was in bed. We have found lots and lots of photos of them, but no explanation of them.......I feel a bit ashamed that I don't know the answer to be honest - I have lived on a beach my entire life LOL

Anyway - if anyone can help her we would really appreciate it 

TIA


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://coastalcare.org/educate/exploring-the-sand/#driftlines

this has a lot about beaches..including ripple marks..

If you google 'ripple marks' you gets lots of info.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

\Thank you Chickenista - that's just what she needs. She's gone to bed now, but I'll show her that in the morning before she goes to school


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

so how did swimming go?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

It was great thanks. The homework was completely irrelevant though as he didn't ask about it after all that looking. :hohum:

We were doing straddle entries, learning the hand signals and we swam some races.


----------

